# Just got a BT



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I just bought a baby Black throat monitor, wow been waiting for one for a long time, I love him ill have pics up later


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Congrats

Cant wait to see pics


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet! cant wait to see it!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Why do you start a thread like this if you don't even have pics to post








Just kidding









Sounds like a great pick up and I hope everything will go well with your new BT









Hope to see some pics of your badboy soon.....


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Pics will be up tonight. Right now his in a 29 gallon with my nile monitor soon he will have his own room


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Srry for the late pics been away for a while, here are some pics of both my nile and bt just chiLLen.Enjoy


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

Real good looking monitors you got there!
Is your bt wc or cb?
Great looking nile to but whats the difference between yours and a reg nile?
Hope you got lot of space for those two beasts!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome Monitors


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow, their colors are great! Awesome looking monitors!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Simply awesome looking monitors. The BT is looking good, but the Nile looks absolutely amazing, 100% pure evil and personality









Hope to see more pics of your badboys in the future


----------



## wffsoccer (Sep 3, 2005)

i need more pics.........j/k


----------



## KoiBoi (Oct 12, 2005)

How much did ya pay for dos?


----------



## SpeeDsTeR (Jul 1, 2005)

Great looking bt. One of my favorite monitors


----------



## KoiBoi (Oct 12, 2005)

SpeeDsTeR said:


> Great looking bt. One of my favorite monitors


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

that nile looks cool but i bet its a mean BASTARD









anyways..


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Good luck in the future with your 6 foot nile. Hope he doesn't take your fingers.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome lizards! To bad they get so damn big


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

This is why I love them, there like Giant Dinosaurs, as for the nile Im probably goign to give it to a friend adn keep my Black Throat. He already has another nile and he wanted an ornate.


----------

